# sunbelt rentals bobcat in the uk



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

is this a sunbelt rentals bobcat in the uk or just a green bobcat it looks just like the s130 we rented from them is a s130 a 753

http://www.mascus.co.uk/Constructio...ges/c91fa229-22c1-46fc-a1e3-1bef36491d09.html


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

fargotruckman;1282076 said:


> is this a sunbelt rentals bobcat in the uk or just a green bobcat it looks just like the s130 we rented from them is a s130 a 753
> 
> http://www.mascus.co.uk/Constructio...ges/c91fa229-22c1-46fc-a1e3-1bef36491d09.html


It's obviously been painted. Wasn't the 753 the predecessor to the S130?  Either way, the stickers aren't original, so it may not even be a 753...


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

looks like a 753, which was replaced by the s130. Its most likely a G series ( which was the last series before the changed to the new numbering system) because I don't remember the step into the cab having the black sand paper like step after the old numbering system. We have one of the first S185s and it has the black metal step with raised circular holes.


----------

